# Running the customs gauntlet



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi we have a house in Italy and are planning to drive down this summer. In the old days we would take a trailer loaded with personal effects, mainly old used items of very little if any value. 
My question is has anyone passed through French customs with a trailer? 
If most the items were purchased off ebay for pence do I fill in French import papers and any idea of the tax rate we would be charged on second hand goods, old radiators etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Quick update for anyone interested. 
I travelled over to Italy with a trailer fully loaded. I had a customs declaration filled in and copies of receipts (where possible). Drove via France and Switzerland customs had no interest in me at all the only stop was to purchase the vignette entering Switzerland.


----------

